# 513lb Bull caught in Aransas Bay



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Saw the pics on Oz's site. 

Wow.

That scares the **** out of me. I wade that bay every weekend in the summer, and I'm headed back to do it some more in a few days.

Anyone else see it?

They hoisted it in at Cove Harbor with the help of a crane.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

give us a link please - thanks.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9002


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great catch, that is one fat shark. Probably been eatin wade fisher people.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I would love to tie onto one half that size for the fight and the rush but I have been told by my kids 18 and 20 that I would be alone very shortly when it got near the boat. Congrats on the new state record guys. and wouldn't you know it firefighters always on the job protecting the public.

DavidC IAFF4122
Seguin


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

*???????????*

What the hell was he fish'n for when he hooked up with that beast? Did they know a shark of that calaber was in the area? Did he catch him on 12 lb test? Does he have friends? Why does it look like he swallowed a v/w? Will my stingray boots help at all? How long will it be before my wife finds out about this, and wants to sell all the toys? Great catch, just not a great place to catch it.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

metal man said:


> What the hell was he fish'n for when he hooked up with that beast? Did they know a shark of that calaber was in the area? Did he catch him on 12 lb test? Does he have friends? Why does it look like he swallowed a v/w? Will my stingray boots help at all? How long will it be before my wife finds out about this, and wants to sell all the toys? Great catch, just not a great place to catch it.


The shark was caught on a 6/0, so the guy that caught it wasn't croaker soaking for trout,
There will always be a few other bull sharks this big in the bay from time to time, since bull sharks can live in fresh water for up to 3 years at a time. BTW one that weighed over 400# was caught in the Mississippi River north of St Louis back in the day. At the time of the catch, it was well documented.
The Aussie name for the bull shark is "river whaler" and they are also know in India as the Ganges shark and are pretty common in that river. 
I also know someone that claims to have caught a 5ft bull in the San Jac river, just below the spillway at Lake Houston.
So when you wade the bay, keep a eye out for mr bull shark, cause its part of his turf.

Bulls are also the shark most likely to bite you, with out being provoked.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A 200 pounder was caught just below the Lake Livingston last year. Bull sharks are a blast to catch and they ain't bad eat'in either.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thats just scary..


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> thats just scary..


Remember, any time you're in the water past your knees, you become part of the food chain and you ain't necessarily at the top.
Sharks, gators, and lots of other things will eat you, if they get the chance. 
On dry land, you ain't that much better off.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> Remember, any time you're in the water past your knees, you become part of the food chain and you ain't necessarily at the top.
> Sharks, gators, and lots of other things will eat you, if they get the chance.
> On dry land, you ain't that much better off.


 ankle deep and your part of the food chain, just ask mike (SR) gundoctor. LOL


----------



## johnny a (Jun 10, 2006)

I read a good statement the other day. "The deeper you wade the further down the food chain you go!"


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

This is what happens. It indicates the non-frenzied feeding of a large squalus - possibly Longimanus or Isurus glauca. Now... the enormous amount of tissue loss prevents any detailed analysis; however the attacking squalus must be considerably larger than any normal squalus found in these waters. Didn't you get on a boat and check out these waters? 

Well, this is not a boat accident! And it wasn't any propeller; and it wasn't any coral reef; and it wasn't Jack the Ripper! It was a shark. 


Kelly


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It was a nice catch wherever it was caught. It a shame that it wasn't catch and release. It takes along time for a shark to get that big, and I think that two major reasons it being in the bay's is that there favorite food is sting'ray's and to give birth.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah, i probably didn't need to see that


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

That is a early Christmas present for the Aransas Bay waders....lol


----------



## redfish23 (Jul 23, 2005)

Im not a shark fisherman by far, but why would you load up such big tackle to fish in Aransas Bay? If your target is big shark, why not the surf?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

redfish23 said:


> Im not a shark fisherman by far, but why would you load up such big tackle to fish in Aransas Bay? If your target is big shark, why not the surf?


The answer is pretty obvious ain't it. (513# Bull shark caught in Aransas Bay)
Right now, they don't seem to be in the surf. At least this one wasn't. 
And the beach is so covered in seaweed that you can't keep a line out.
Besides, a lot of wading bay fishermen have been griping about sharks taking their stringers recently. So somebody decided to check out the shark fishing in Aransas Bay.
After this shark. It wouldn't surprise me a bit, to find out there will be several 12/0s fishing in Texas bays this weekend.

If you are a wade fisherman, think twice before you jump in with a big Bull. 
Shark week on the discovery channel, rates them as the most dangerous shark, even more dangerous than a great white. They do have a habit of biting people.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

That is the truth, Bulls are the nasty of nasty and when they are in the water where I am wading I get out.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Does the article even say that it was caught "in" the bay? I don't remember seeing any info. on where it was caught, just where it was weighed.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

SpeckledTrout said:


> Does the article even say that it was caught "in" the bay? I don't remember seeing any info. on where it was caught, just where it was weighed.


http://www.extremecoast.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9002

It was caught in Aransas Bay. 
The day before, there was another shark in the 300# class, fought and lost in the same area.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

The pic with the shark in the bed of the truck looks like the ferry...how do we know that pic wasn't taken on the way from the jetties or the Gulf to Cove Harbor for weighing, etc?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> The pic with the shark in the bed of the truck looks like the ferry...how do we know that pic wasn't taken on the way from the jetties or the Gulf to Cove Harbor for weighing, etc?


Copied from the link http://www.extremecoast.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9002



snookered said:


> >This shark was caught by a firefighter I work with in the Aransas bay.
> >He caught it Friday afternoon. They had to store in the Fishermans
> >Wharf walk in cooler until a scale big enough could get here to weigh


So, unless snookered (the guy that made the post on Oz's board) is lying or the firehouse they work at is located in Aransas Bay, the shark was caught in Aransas Bay.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

So I guess they took it across the ferry to store it at the Wharf...that makes sense.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

here's the article that came out in our local paper. in the picture, it looks like a boat ramp in the back ground...??? http://home.beaumontenterprise.com/outdoors/html/monster_bull_shark_caught_in_p.html


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

that picture is at Cove Harbor...


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Nice Bull!*

That is certainly a big one! Congratulation to the angler and crew.

The Bulls & Tigers are in. There were three tarpon caught at Bob Hall Pier this morning. When the big tarpon show, the 300# - 500# Bulls are in the area. Fish under the tarpon and you will catch one.

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------

